# Can no longer sync PC and iPhone



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

The CD that I added to iTunes on my Windows Vista PC today will not copy over to my phone when I connect it to the PC to sync. I have done this effortlessly many times before. But I now have iOS 8.4 and am using the new Apple Music. Is one of those the reason?

Anyway, I simply wish to get the audio from my PC to my phone. How can I do that?

iPhone 5s, iOS 8.4


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you getting an error message?


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

None at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you ever copied the files from this CD before? Can you copy them to the desktop?


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

I have not copied them before. But they are from a monthly magazine (with CD) that I have often copied to iTunes and then synced with my phone.

I'll try to copy the CD to my desktop now.


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

I just instantly copied them to my desktop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now move the desktop files to iTunes then to the iPhone. See if that gives you any trouble.


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually, I must have misunderstood something. Sorry. 

I already have the CD in my iTunes on my PC. A few days ago, I put the CD in my CD drive and started iTunes. I was then automatically given the option to add it to my library. Anyway, a CD icon appears on iTunes. I can click on that and see the CD's content. The problem is that, unlike until the other day, when I now connect my iPhone to the PC, it says that it is syncing, but the CD does not get added to my phone. And the CD does not appear at iTunes on my PC when I click on the icon for my phone.

So how do I get the sync to work again?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

iTunes doesn't copy files from a CD as it could be a act of copyright laws if they were to take content from a CD then give you that content for free.

If you connect the CD to the PC, it shows up in Windows Explorer? You should be able to open it and copy the files, correct?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Unless something has changed in the latest update 2 weeks ago... iTunes does actually allow you to RIP CD's and add them to your music library. It will give you the option of doing that, if you have iTunes open when you insert the CD. 

You do have to go through the process of actually adding it into your library. You cannot drag the tunes from the CD to the iPod. They are .WAV files on the CD and they need to be converted in to MP3 or AAC files for iTunes to add them to your iPod.

Here are the instructions on how to do it: How to Rip MP3s from an Audio CD with iTunes: 8 Steps 

It is not illegal, at least in the USA, because this is considered an "Archival" purpose. If you shared the files or made multiple copies it would violate copyright.

So you need to follow the RIP to import and add to your Library First. THEN find them in your iTunes Library and move them to your iPod from there. You cannot go directly from the CD to the iPod.


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks much to both of you.

But my problem is not getting the CD files from the CD to my PC's iTunes. The problem is that when I connect my iPhone to my PC it does not truly sync. My PC's iTunes says it is going through the 5-step sync process. But, when it gets to the copying/transfer stage (Step 5), it suddenly stops.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long have you waited for it to try and sync? Have you reinstalled iTunes?


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

The sync process begins within seconds after I connect my phone to my PC (with iTunes already open). But, though I didn't time anything back in June when the final sync file process actually worked (that is, the actual copying of audio files to my phone), it seemed to take 30 seconds to a minute for a 1MB transfer. Now, the last sync step ends in seconds--and with no copying of the desired files.

I have not reinstalled iTunes. That is a good idea--except that I may lose what I already have in iTunes (unless my iCloud backup is OK). Anyway, with a similar thought, today I installed iTunes on my PC at work, which is Windows 7 (compared with my Vista at home). Everything went well, including the copying of the CD to the PC that now has iTunes installed. I then connected my iPhone via USB cable and got the same result. That is, an attempt at syncing through the final step without any syncing actually happening.

What gives?


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

To try to answer my own question, one possibility is that an update to iTunes and/or the iPhone iOS since June is the cause. By chance, I briefly talked with a software engineer today. He said that he updated something yesterday (I do not know what). But he then could not print, until his assistant spent several hours undoing an update issue.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Uninstalling iTunes would not affect your content. It leaves your media folder behind when it uninstalls.


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

OK. But I would think that it would be better to manually back things up to iCloud first--unless that would add something to the backed-up files that is causing my sync problem. At the same time, the media folder on my PC would have the same issue, wouldn't it? Thus, some kind of "pure" uninstall and reinstall seems better.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not aware of a way that iTunes on your PC backs up your media to iCloud.

If you are concerned about it being deleted... you can just copy the folder to your desktop to keep a 2nd copy safe.

The media folder really doesn't have much from iTunes in it. It is really just a folder with all your MP3 song files in it and Album art type stuff. You can uninstall iTunes, then go through that folder and delete anything that is not a media file... and be fine.

However when you do install iTunes again... you will have to import your media into iTunes again.


----------



## InfoHungry (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks much for the quick response. I hope to post good news over the weekend.


----------



## magaretz (Oct 20, 2015)

Do you turn on music sync on iTunes setting?


----------

